# MACLEA & Law Enforcement Dimensions announce... 2014 Legal Issues For The Campus Police Officer



## Jax (Apr 16, 2014)

Join us at Wheaton College in Norton on Tuesday, June 17, 2014 from 8:00 am - 12:00 pm, for our legal update course specific for university, college, and hospital officers. Registration for the course is at 7:30 am, the course begins promptly at 8:00 am.The course is taught by Attorney John Sofis Scheft, former prosecutor and defense attorney, who has been training police officers for the past 24 years in Massachusetts.
Our Course Highlights.....Jurisdiction & Traffic Stops, Criminal Law & Procedure, Campus Cop & Administrative Searches.
Checks made payable to Wheaton College for $45.00 per person, includes a detailed officer training manual.
Free Parking in Lot 2, 3, 4, and Lot 9. 
To Register :
Email : Jackie Michalowski, Assistant Director, Wheaton College Public Safety [email protected].
Please include the names and rank of participants. An invoice and a Wheaton W-9 will be sent back to those departments who sign up for the course ahead of time. 
There are spaces available at this time ! Please sign up, this is an excellent course.
Any questions, feel free to contact Public Safety at : 508-286-8213.


----------

